# City of Fremont closes all access



## 21579

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve bienkowski.69

Jackasses


----------



## zero410

That sucks but under the circumstances I understand it.


----------



## RuttDawg

There goes trying to stock your own shelves. I don't understand the "access" term used here. Is it do not fish in Fremont or Fremont closed it's few parking lots used by people fishing.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Tip of the iceberg I imagine...


----------



## Snakecharmer

RuttDawg said:


> There goes trying to stock your own shelves. I don't understand the "access" term used here. Is it do not fish in Fremont or Fremont closed it's few parking lots used by people fishing.


Do not fish in Fremont.


----------



## ovrecheck

RuttDawg said:


> There goes trying to stock your own shelves. I don't understand the "access" term used here. Is it do not fish in Fremont or Fremont closed it's few parking lots used by people fishing.


most of river access is city owned u can fish on private land if there is any. not much chance of that


----------



## hailtothethief

Government always finding a way to screw you out of a fishing spot. Keep the people from getting food. Stay inside. No eating grass out of the yard either.


----------



## ducknut141

I agree with their decision and believe allot more to follow. We are our own worst enemy. Maybe after all this some of the outlaws out there will learn to follow the rules or those that do will start policing them before they ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Northern Reb

The letter from the mayor states it is because of the drain on city resources. He never mentions anything about distancing as the problem which is more likely the issue.

"The city is unable to provide adequate facilities such as restrooms or hand washing facilities for visitors." 

Anyone who has ever been to Fremont for the run knows the city never provides enough of those things. Even the at the city parks, public bathrooms are generally locked until later in the spring.

Maybe I'm in the minority, but of the countless times I have fished in Fremont I have never once stopped at a store for anything but fishing gear (Angler Supply) or gas.


----------



## Saltfork

All I can say is the state starts shutting down other places etc. they need to refund fishing license. Some people only buy them for the run. Etc etc. This is absolutely crazy.

Not talking about Ohio below but other states!

Its not up to the state to tell a man when he can go fishing for food for his family. Like some other states that have stopped fishing totally. This is absurd. For the states that have! People who want to live behind a wall can. Those who don’t shouldn’t have to..


----------



## ducknut141

The government can do whatever it needs to for the good of the masses under these circumstances. As we have seen allot of people don't know and don't care about others. We certainly need to close our ramps to out of state resident. They should not be bringing this to our house.


----------



## Snakecharmer

hailtothethief said:


> Government always finding a way to screw you out of a fishing spot. Keep the people from getting food. Stay inside. No eating grass out of the yard either.


Tin hats a little tight.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Im surprised the Maumee is still open Pretty much all of that access is Metropark They could shut that down in a heartbeat A lot of money involved in the run tho Cant be missing out on that


----------



## fishwendel2

Saltfork said:


> All I can say is the state starts shutting down other places etc. they need to refund fishing license. Some people only buy them for the run. Etc etc. This is absolutely crazy.
> 
> Not talking about Ohio below but other states!
> 
> Its not up to the state to tell a man when he can go fishing for food for his family. Like some other states that have stopped fishing totally. This is absurd. For the states that have! People who want to live behind a wall can. Those who don’t shouldn’t have to..


Are you asking for a guarantee when you buy your license? So if you go walleye fishing and get skunked you should be able to get your money back? Now that's funny!


----------



## Northern Reb

fishwendel2 said:


> Are you asking for a guarantee when you buy your license? So if you go walleye fishing and get skunked you should be able to get your money back? Now that's funny!


A license purchase doesn't guarantee catching fish, but it does guarantee the right to fish. Where that legally happens is the issue here.


----------



## Saltfork

ducknut141 said:


> The government can do whatever it needs to for the good of the masses under these circumstances. As we have seen allot of people don't know and don't care about others. We certainly need to close our ramps to out of state resident. They should not be bringing this to our house.



That’s your opinion. Yet I think we got way to many laws taking freedoms from us ,because the government needs to keep us safe or make us think so because we cannot ourselves..


----------



## Saltfork

fishwendel2 said:


> Are you asking for a guarantee when you buy your license? So if you go walleye fishing and get skunked you should be able to get your money back? Now that's funny!


Lmao now that’s funny! You made smile.


----------



## Saltfork

Northern Reb said:


> A license purchase doesn't guarantee catching fish, but it does guarantee the right to fish. Where that legally happens is the issue here.


Correct sir.


----------



## fishwendel2

Northern Reb said:


> A license purchase doesn't guarantee catching fish, but it does guarantee the right to fish. Where that legally happens is the issue here.


They can close off access legally..that has nothing to do with your rights. They own the property, the water, the land they can do whatever they want to do.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Northern Reb said:


> The letter from the mayor states it is because of the drain on city resources. He never mentions anything about distancing as the problem which is more likely the issue.
> 
> "The city is unable to provide adequate facilities such as restrooms or hand washing facilities for visitors."
> 
> Anyone who has ever been to Fremont for the run knows the city never provides enough of those things. Even the at the city parks, public bathrooms are generally locked until later in the spring.
> 
> Maybe I'm in the minority, but of the countless times I have fished in Fremont I have never once stopped at a store for anything but fishing gear (Angler Supply) or gas.


Or Rally’s


----------



## RuttDawg

I just crossed the bridge and the banks are filled like usual but the parking areas are blocked. The cynical side of me says it's not being able to have the folks here that watch out for foul hooking littering riffraff than anything.


----------



## Northern Reb

fishwendel2 said:


> They can close off access legally..that has nothing to do with your rights. They own the property, the water, the land they can do whatever they want to do.


Agreed. That's what I said the issue is.


----------



## REY298

hailtothethief said:


> Government always finding a way to screw you out of a fishing spot. Keep the people from getting food. Stay inside. No eating grass out of the yard either.


 Chief, this would be funny if the situation wasn't so sad.


----------



## REY298

fishwendel2 said:


> They can close off access legally..that has nothing to do with your rights. They own the property, the water, the land they can do whatever they want to do.


I might stand corrected. But I always thought that the state of Ohio owns the water and the fish therein which is why we have to buy a license to take fish, except on private property where permission by the owner must be granted, right? Fremont owns the land and as property owners, so to speak, they have the right prohibit access.


----------



## hailtothethief

All im saying is leave the fishermen alone. A man needs to save money, and a man needs to fish.


----------



## KaGee

Snakecharmer said:


> Tin hats a little tight.


Mic Drop...


----------



## bluegill bill

KaGee said:


> Mic Drop...


times 2


----------



## ducknut141

Save money NOW THAT'S FUNNY. It would be a whole lot cheaper to go buy the fish and less aggravation.


----------



## Workingman

fishwendel2 said:


> They can close off access legally..that has nothing to do with your rights. They own the property, the water, the land they can do whatever they want to do.


Everything "they" own - they bought with money they got from us! Therefore its technically ours. Public servants work for us! Or do they?


----------



## REY298

hailtothethief said:


> All im saying is leave the fishermen alone. A man needs to save money, and a man needs to fish.


Got ya chief...but if city government didn't have a way to spoil fishing, what else can they do to screw up a good time? It wont be long before they start charging some ridiculous fee to park!


----------



## hailtothethief

I just hope the break walls stay open. Im not expecting it though. No shore fishing makes fishing real expensive.


----------



## bluegill bill

Snakecharmer said:


> Hang em high!


some people don't get the 6ft rule I see people in parks that I drive by to work gathered 10 or so me as a fisher person I keep my distance these people letting kids gather on playgrounds 30 deep must not under stand I have to be next to the guy beside me hand and hand its my job but cant fish the river sucks


----------



## DBV

ducknut141 said:


> The government can do whatever it needs to for the good of the masses under these circumstances. As we have seen allot of people don't know and don't care about others. We certainly need to close our ramps to out of state resident. They should not be bringing this to our house.


No - they can’t. We still live in a free country, not a socialist or communist one. Some people need to stop being idiots and practice safe social distancing, as when they don’t it ruins it for everyone else.

We still live in the USA and last I checked it was not Russia, North Korea or China!


----------



## ress

Sounds like someone has had a run in with the law......


----------



## Sean Ebra

fishwendel2 said:


> They can close off access legally..that has nothing to do with your rights. They own the property, the water, the land they can do whatever they want to do.


"They" again? Who are "They" and "They" do not own! they manage for "US"


----------



## shadowalker

ducknut141 said:


> I agree with their decision and believe allot more to follow. We are our own worst enemy. Maybe after all this some of the outlaws out there will learn to follow the rules or those that do will start policing them before they ruin it for the rest of us.


Ticket the abusers!!! Remember the quote those who would give up freedom for safety deserve neither safety or freedom.Advising and suggesting is one thing,but telling you what to do is another.


----------



## shadowalker

REY298 said:


> I might stand corrected. But I always thought that the state of Ohio owns the water and the fish therein which is why we have to buy a license to take fish, except on private property where permission by the owner must be granted, right? Fremont owns the land and as property owners, so to speak, they have the right prohibit access.


No they own the land under the river but they don’t own the water.


----------



## AtticaFish

They are not "closing down" fishing anywhere that i have heard of........ yet. The idea is to limit travel and that goes along with the stay at home orders the Gov. has issued. They are not allowing people to park on what is considered city property and city parking lots, which is one thing i believe they actually can enforce by handing out parking tickets, if needed. What this does is keep people from traveling several hours from their home (possible virus hot spot) because there essentially is no where to park when you get there. They want people to stay put in their own towns so the virus does not spread easily from city to city. It is an understandable move for these cities that receive a lot of long distance travelers. It sure is not ideal by any means for people who live in areas that do not have much fishing opportunity, but it is something the city can actually do (or attempt) to limit those long distance travelers.

I also understand you can not stop it from happening though. All of the seasonal travelers back and forth to Erie each weekend come to mind. I'm thinking of all those summer cottages/homes and seasonal campsites in cities along Erie that are owned by people who live 2, 3 or even 4 hours away. As soon as the weather warms up, I fully expect those people will travel and i probably would too if i were them. I own a camper and have reservations already set all the way through summer for different State Parks in Ohio and Michigan. My family uses those long weekend trips as our vacation time. If they keep the campgrounds closed.... that limits my travel .....and i completely understand why. I don't like it, _*it really sucks*_, but it is what it is and we are all gonna have to make do with what options we have for now. Just the way i see it anyway.


----------



## peach680

Well in three years it should be one hell of a walleye year!


----------



## BeerBatter

AtticaFish said:


> They are not "closing down" fishing anywhere that i have heard of........ yet. The idea is to limit travel and that goes along with the stay at home orders the Gov. has issued. They are not allowing people to park on what is considered city property and city parking lots, which is one thing i believe they actually can enforce by handing out parking tickets, if needed. What this does is keep people from traveling several hours from their home (possible virus hot spot) because there essentially is no where to park when you get there. They want people to stay put in their own towns so the virus does not spread easily from city to city. It is an understandable move for these cities that receive a lot of long distance travelers. It sure is not ideal by any means for people who live in areas that do not have much fishing opportunity, but it is something the city can actually do (or attempt) to limit those long distance travelers.
> 
> I also understand you can not stop it from happening though. All of the seasonal travelers back and forth to Erie each weekend come to mind. I'm thinking of all those summer cottages/homes and seasonal campsites in cities along Erie that are owned by people who live 2, 3 or even 4 hours away. As soon as the weather warms up, I fully expect those people will travel and i probably would too if i were them. I own a camper and have reservations already set all the way through summer for different State Parks in Ohio and Michigan. My family uses those long weekend trips as our vacation time. If they keep the campgrounds closed.... that limits my travel .....and i completely understand why. I don't like it, _*it really sucks*_, but it is what it is and we are all gonna have to make do with what options we have for now. Just the way i see it anyway.


Most campgrounds charge a very sizable deposit to keep your camper at a spot you like
Hopefully everyone will get to use them in May
I would be pissed off if I lost a month that I paid dearly for and wouldn’t be able to go to my camper
I’m sure the campgrounds won’t refund you for a month of the season when a lot of campgrounds are only open May through October you only get 6 months a year and pay 3k


----------

